
A new way to review pull requests on GitHub - kodebrew
https://colinjfw.github.io/prhero/?owner=deliverybot&repo=deploybot&pr=24
======
kodebrew
Ever struggled reviewing a large pull request in GitHub? PRHero is an open
source alternative UI for reviewing pull requests.

I'm playing around with a lot of ideas here, feedback welcome.

~~~
brudgers
Documentation might help people recognize the ideas reflected in the
application's design. As another comment notes, it is hard to grasp what I am
looking at when looking at the app (beyond the things I already familiar with
like green highlights for addition).

------
kstenerud
I'm not really sure what this is, because it just shows a list of files bigger
than my phone's screen, which can only scroll a few pixels up and down.

